

Amazon Segregation - I thought I came to a free country - khadem

I am a last semester Masters student of Computer science with GPA of 4.0/4.0 in a US university. 
After interviewing with Amazon, today I received a an offer from Amazon for summer 2013 internship. The recruiter had sent me a congratulations message and had asked me to schedule a phone call in order to discuss the details of the offer. 
She called me tonight and told me that she has a question first. 
Recruiter: Are you from an embargoed country? 
Me: I am not sure what you mean. But I have friends who are of the same nationality as mine working in Microsoft, HP, Google, Facebook, etc. 
Recruiter: I see you got your bachelor degree from an embargoed country.
Me: Yes!
And the she told me that based on Amazon policies, they are not able to proceed with the offer anymore!<p>What is an student role in his country's politics? 
What he can do about what the politicians do in his country? 
Have you decided where to born? 
Is it what they are calling freedom and is it what Amazon means by "Amazon is an Equal Opportunity Employer"? 
Isn't it what we call SEGREGATION???<p>I am just SAD!
How I can get my offer back?
======
thyrsus
It's quite possible that part of Amazon (e.g. AWS) is doing defense
contracting, and that the U.S. Department of Defense (DoD) is making Amazon
jump through hoops Amazon haven't the stomach for. I'm aware of at least one
DoD contractor that will hire Iranian born people, but there's a special
background check that DoD requires, and, assuming that turns out OK, there are
still some data/projects they're prohibited from getting access to. DoD
assumes Iran will blackmail those with family in Iran with the welfare of
their families, forcing them to breach confidentiality agreements.

~~~
khadem
I agree with your adjustment, but not all the Amazon employees are working on
those contract projects or even are close physically to the departments where
those projects are done...

------
NonEUCitizen
"How I can get my offer back?"

Think of it as Amazon's loss. Look for another job offer. If other US
companies do the same, look to Canada, Australia, Europe (and think of it as
USA's loss).

~~~
khadem
That's a very good and positive attitude...

~~~
aiurtourist
Indeed. Good luck with your search!

------
mschuster91
As far as I know, not really... in Europe you might have been able to file a
lawsuit for discrimination, but the US and especially its handling with the
"axis of evil" states is ridiculous. I guess you're from Iran?

~~~
khadem
It is ridiculous... I can not see the relation between what a programmer does
and his nationality... Yes I am from Iran.

